# Bud Light Fishing Rodeo Still On



## jred0916 (Feb 18, 2008)

The Bud Light Fishing Rodeo is still on for this weekend. We are monitoring the weather and sea forecasts and everything is showing the rain gone and seas lessening. 

*NEW THIS YEAR* - With federal snapper season now open on the weekends, we are having a $50, $100, and $200 optional cash awards for red snapper!

Over $15,000 in guaranteed prizes including Grizzly coolers, Raymarine Dragonfly units, Penn Battle Combos, Penn Fierce Combos, Penn Pursuit Combos, and much more.

General rodeo is only $30.

Challenges include the Vince Whibbs King Mackerel Challenge and an In-Shore Challenge.

Late Registration is Friday at Flounders from 5p-9p. Anglers get a free fish fry.

Fishing is Saturday and Sunday.

Scales are open 2p-8p on Saturday and noon-6p on Sunday.

Register at pensacolafishingrodeo.com


----------



## floorman1 (Jan 10, 2012)

Awesome I'll have my sons there. Hope Saturday is decent but Sunday will be better.


----------

